# complaint post



## lindsay* (Jul 23, 2000)

i need to vent here for a second..i am so angry at my colon right now! i'm having a flareup and all i've been able to eat is brown rice and water. i'm all shakey from a lack of food.there is a show tonight that i really wanted to go to because two friends will be there who i havent seen in forever but i feel so light headed now and my belly hurts like heck. the d has finally stopped- 5 immodium later.grr.. i hate it!ok. enough of that. i hope everyone else is at least feeling good today. maybe i can live vicariously through you!


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Oh lindsay, this IBS sucks! I am sorry you are feeling sick. Hang in there and get well soon.


----------



## ButterflyQueen (Oct 28, 2001)

Lindsay, I understand how you are feeling! I have had many a day when I have made plans and then had to cancel because my IBS D is acting up and some days Imodium doesn't even seem to help. It really is frustrating.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 19, 2001)

yikes! lindsay needs a hug







*HUGS*don't let it get to you... I probably should be sick right now but I'm refusing to feel it, so except for the occaisional strong hit of dizziness, I'm doin fine... I'd be bouncin off the walls or jumpin around if I didn't think it would make me more dizzy.... (don't need to fall over and hit my head and get a concussion or somethin)and besides... IBS is an annoying stupid disease (disorder/malfunction/screw-up/whatever) so I just try to ignore it and hope it'll get tired of bothering me and go away







*laugh*


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2001)

Hi Lindsay,I know exactly how you feel. I have had a few successive bad days and am just feeling so tired of it. It is really hard to just keep going. I hate it when I have been looking forward to doing something with my friends and my stomach is playing up. It is so frustrating!!!Any way try and keep smiling and I hope you feel better soon.


----------

